

Is it OK to post the launch of a new startup here? - raffinyc

New to these boards, just wondering if it's ok to post the launch of a new startup here...
======
nickler
Ludicrous question, however I respect your appreciation for good form.

If you want coverage, go get it anyway you can. Elbows up, because launching
means you're fighting for signal at a time when it's never been noisier.

Leverage boards like these by creating value in your launch post. If your
product is innovative, or unique, then make that the headline. If your
processes are something we could benefit from, then focus on that. Either way,
show any metrics you might have that could help this community learn from what
you've done, and the exposure will be well earned. It's a closed value loop,
and you start the first volley.

The time to be shy about your startup is long past. Launch time is customer
acquisition time. Go go go !!

Best of luck with your project!

------
yashchandra
Go ahead. Show us. Tell us what problem are you solving with your startup. All
the best

